# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Требуется сиделка для пожилой женщины

## AllohaMek

Здравствуйте.    Нужна сиделка с мед.образованием, в Минске.  Зарплата - от $300 до $500.    Сам проживаю в Москве, но сиделка нужна именно в Минске.    Подробности вакансии здесь:  http://jobs.tut.by/vacancy/6832024    Контакты:  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    *Очень желательна высокая квалификация в медицине!*

----------

